# Friends



## Maurie (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi,Is anyone in athens looking to make new friends.I live in voula and im 28..I would love to meet some nice people to hang out with


----------



## Maurie (Jul 23, 2012)

Nobody is friendless at the moment like myself?


----------



## rodnimac (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi i am Rodnimac.


----------



## rodnimac (Aug 4, 2012)

And i am work and live in South Africa.


----------



## rodnimac (Aug 4, 2012)

I am funny guy and i hate those who never tell truth.


----------



## rodnimac (Aug 4, 2012)

I always trust in GOD and ready to help poor peoples.


----------



## rodnimac (Aug 4, 2012)

Is this sufficient about me or tell anything else about my life.and now i want to say something to you.....


----------



## Maurie (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello Rodnimac,thanks for writing and nice to meet you..but right now im looking to make new friends in Athens where i live...Anyways enjoying life in south africa?


----------



## griega (Sep 14, 2012)

Maurie said:


> Hi,Is anyone in athens looking to make new friends.I live in voula and im 28..I would love to meet some nice people to hang out with


There is a social group called Newcomers in the South. Google it to get more info 
Good luck!


----------



## Maurie (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks,i will check it out.


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey mate,

Me and my wife are living in Kallithea. Let me know if you pass by anytime, we can go for a coffee if you want.

Cheers!


----------



## Lisa1 (Mar 1, 2013)

hi my name is lisa are you still in Athens?


----------



## Maurie (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello Lisa,thanks for writing.Where do you live?want to meet up for a cafe or drink some time?let me know.Take care


----------



## Maurie (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks guys..sure we can meet up at syntagma or something for a drink or cafe if you want.Let me know when its ok with you guys.Take care


----------



## Maurie (Jul 23, 2012)

@zabestof....Thanks guys..sure we can meet up at syntagma or something for a drink or cafe if you want.Let me know when its ok with you guys.Take care


----------



## tracey1 (Nov 5, 2010)

you could join the newcomers group which has a meeting once a month in Glyfada

http://www.facebook.com/groups/newcomerssouth/

also try this facebook site, they organise meetings, nights out etc

http://www.facebook.com/groups/7458516730/


----------

